# Wanting a hunting dog before next year and...



## EthansMom (May 19, 2011)

Do not know where to start! We got in to pheasant hunting last year and are at the point where we want to get a dog. My son had his first foray into duck hunting this year and had a blast, so that is another point to consider. We've never hunted behind a dog and don't really have anyone to help us out. My dad hunted with labs when I was young (he doesn't hunt any longer and the dog he had was already trained), so of course he is saying we need a lab, but honestly I am open to suggestions and information on other breeds. My main area of contention is going to be my husband. He is not a dog person and therefore is not thrilled about having a large dog in the house. He also doesn't like a lot of hair and doesn't want to spend a lot of money...but he might just have to deal with the money thing. I realize that it can be $500+ to get a good pup and am going to plan on that. I was raised around labs, always liked them, but they are a large dog. Springers are out due to all the hair. Whenever I have had a chance I have spoken to hunters I see out with dogs and met a few different breeds, including English Pointers, German Shorthair Pointers, and German Wirehair Pointers. But, I am realizing with my son's new interest I am going to need a dog who will hunt waterfowl as well. So, I come to you for suggestions...and no, getting rid of the husband can't be one of them. I kinda like the guy. :wink:

Also, anyone in the Bismarck area with dogs want to take us under their wing and tutor us? We are really wanting to learn.

Thanks!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Shoot Shayne an email and ask him who his contacts are out in that area that are starting to set up an HRC club in Bismarck. [email protected]

Also, check online for the Minot Retriever Club as they may have some members down in the Bismarck area that would be happy to get you in contact with somewhere to find a good pup and start in with a training group.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

EMom, sad to say that pheasants are in decline and likely to head that way for a long time. So the plus of waterfowl is probably going to steer you toward a lab. They are great dogs, personality--wise, preformance-wise, and they preform well at any level of training past obediance. You can train as far as you want go or stop at obediance and will still have a good hunting dog. But they do have a lot of hair per square inch, more than the other breeds you mention, and it all falls out sometime. Black doesn't show up as well as yellow.


----------

